# The few trash pounders that ruin it all....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the archery hunt and all but there seems to sure be a lot of trash laying around during and after it, not to say the muzzloader and especially the rifle hunt don't produce a lot of trash themselves. Obviously there are only a few bad eggs that ruin the bunch, but lets clean it up. I understand knowone on here probably dose this just posting it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually it is us dodge owners having to pick up all those chevy parts littered on the road! LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Usually it is us Chevy owners having to pick up all those Dodge and Ford parts littered on the road! LOL :mrgreen:


There. I fixed it for you.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually it is us Chevy owners having to pick up all those Dodge and Ford parts littered on the road! LOL :mrgreen:
> ...


Instead of getting to crazy this time I'll just say +1.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually it is us Toyota owners having to pick up all those Dodge and Ford parts littered on the road! But instead, we just drive by and laugh on the way to the top. LOL :mrgreen:
> ...


Loke, Out of courtesy, I edited your misquote.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


Tree.....I'm glad to help out !! 

I re-edited your mis-misquote !! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Aside from all the auto parts found on and near the roads, I agree with you "1 i", there are a lot of trashy camps and stuff laying along the roads. I've said in previous threads that my camp usually picks up a bag or three before we even get our camp set up for the hunt. And then we pick up another two or three up and down the roads around camp in the afternoon.
It's a shame people have to be so dumb as to not haul out what they take in. It's even dumber that they have to shoot bottles to get their jollies. AND another pet pieve of mine is using pallets for firewood and leaving the nails scattered all over for my tires to find!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Aside from all the auto parts found on and near the roads, I agree with you "1 i", there are a lot of trashy camps and stuff laying along the roads. I've said in previous threads that my camp usually picks up a bag or three before we even get our camp set up for the hunt. And then we pick up another two or three up and down the roads around camp in the afternoon.
> It's a shame people have to be so dumb as to not haul out what they take in. It's even dumber that they have to shoot bottles to get their jollies. AND another pet pieve of mine is using pallets for firewood and leaving the nails scattered all over for my tires to find!!!!!!


I am with you there; we usually take at least one extra bag home; on the nails issue, I believe it is also illegal to leave the nails all over.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When the wife and I are packing up camp we always send my daughter around with a trash bag and tell her when she brings it back full she gets a treat for the way home. This does two things it keeps her busy so we can get camp packed up and we leave the place cleaner than we found it.


----------

